# WARNING: [pool www] pm.start_servers is not set. It's been s

## cwc

azzerare ~ # /etc/init.d/php-fpm restart

 * Stopping PHP FastCGI Process Manager ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting PHP FastCGI Process Manager ...

[09-May-2014 15:04:50] WARNING: [pool www] pm.start_servers is not set. It's been set to 20.      

I did change the root to a directory in my home  root/home/me/html

Any ideas?  Please throw me a bone.

I could not quite follow this post but it did make reference to the problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-953166-start-0.html

----------

## Maitreya

If you are just worried about the warning add "pm.start_servers" with a value to your pool config.

----------

